# Can I change my folder icons? [Win98]



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

We are all well familiar with the standard folder and open folder icon that is used to represent directories and selected directories (respectively) in Windows.

What I want to know is if I can change one directory's icon to another I want through the registry. Also, is it possible to change both the folder and open folder icons to those that I choose for the entire system?

I have Windows 98 SE and have already experience in changing my "My Computer", "My Documents", and "Recycle Bin" icons through registry manipulation. However, that was because the "Plus!" themes program had made those changeable already. All I did was alter the path for the icon in the registry.

Is any of this possible?

*-DOSMAN*


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hello The Dos Machine

Check out Iconphile at
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,7028,00.asp

It's dropdown menue shows it can change the icons of : "compressed files,Desktop icons,Documents,Graghic Images, Multimedia files and system files".


----------



## cindan (May 18, 2002)

Yes, it is possible to change the folder icons. I am also running Win 98 and I use a program called Folder Icon Changer. It is small, easy to use and has worked great for me. After you install the program all you have to do is right click on the folder you want to change and choose the option Icon.... and the program opens and you can apply an icon to the folder.

Here is the address to find the program.
www.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~corion

I hope this helps!

Cindy


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Sorry about the wrong link.---I'm tired and the night is young! The correct link to Iconphile is
http://www.virtualplastic.net/scrow/iphile.html

The previous link is for Change Icon


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

Wow! Thank you both for your program links and quick response. I can actually make use of both of them. Iconphile can change the icon for all of the folders on my computer while FolderIcon can let me change an individual folder very easily.

In fact, FolderIcon taught me how to do it without the program by example. The clandestine "desktop.ini" file that resides in several folders is used to change the icon along with many other things. All you need to do is modify or create the "desktop.ini" file in the folder you want to change and then add the following:

[.ShellClassInfo]
IconFile=(p)
IconIndex=

Don't add the parenthetical items. Instead, (p) represents the path of the file with the icon whether it is an .exe, .dll, .ico, or other file. The  represents the number of the icon within the file you gave above counting from 0. So, for .exe and (presumably) .ico files, you would just put 0. For icon libraries (.dll), you would have to count the number of the icon you want. Remember that the first icon is given the number 0!

To view the icons in a library or .exe/.ico file, you can just right-click on any shortcut, select "Properties" and then "Change Icon". Select "Browse" and find the file you want. Icon 0 in any file would be the upper-leftmost icon.

-

Amazing to find solutions to all my questions in the span of a few hours! 

*-DOSMAN*


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

To the above instructions, I should add that .exe files can and .ico files might have more than one icon in it. Also, when viewing the icons in a file that contains them, icon 1 is the one right BELOW the upper-leftmost icon (0), icon 2 is right below that, and so on. The next icon after the one at the very bottom of any column is the one at the top of the next column.

Also important is that even when using the above two programs, if the "desktop.ini" file for the specific folder is hidden, the changes won't take full effect. You can unhide the file and refresh to correct it. You can then rehide the "desktop.ini" file if you wish. I don't know (yet) what happens after a reboot.

*-DOSMAN*


----------

